# Information on Buying killifish eggs



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have always been curious about buying killifish eggs online and trying my hand at hatching them and raising them up and getting eggs of my own. 

Questions:

Anyone have and experience doing this?
How did it go? 
Who do you recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I have always been curious about buying killifish eggs online and trying my hand at hatching them and raising them up and getting eggs of my own.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


I tried this when I was much younger... The eggs failed to hatch.. Of course I did get a refund on eBay... since they guaranteed to hatch..

Not much info to give osrry was long time ago  can't remember much.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

It's really not that hard to hatch killifish eggs as long as they are not overdue. Usually they're sent as eggs or in peat moss. The latter is easier. Just add water and hatch you baby brine at the same time. The next day you should see numerous fry hatched. Feed with baby brine and you're all good.

[That's the short version]

pm me if you want the long version...can't keep on typing as I have an exam in 3 hours. lols


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I've bought eggs through aquabid.com with mixed results, but that's how killifish eggs are. E.g. I got some Fp. amieti eggs that hatched and grew out wonderfully but were 100% female. Right now I've got about a dozen young blue gularis (Fp. sjoestedi) from IIRC $10 worth of eggs. In general, most eggs are fairly inexpensive, so if you buy several batches and not all make it, it's not a great loss. Of course, you have to pick good weather so the eggs aren't subjected to excessive heat or cold on the way. Btw, many people in North America have trouble getting viable eggs from sellers in SE Asia. Whether this is some kind of problem in shipping or something else isn't clear. I've only gotten eggs from the US and Canada, but people I know have had reasonable luck with eggs from Europe. Eggs of annual species have no problems with postal delays, but non-annuals can be a bit more problematic if they are coming from afar.

Btw, be sure to check shipping costs, which can be fairly high from some places unless you buy several batches.


----------

